# اللهجة السودانية: حليل



## thedruid0027

هل يعرف أحدكم معنى كلمة "حليل" في اللهجة السودانية؟ وجدت هذه كلمة في اغنية للمغني السوداني هاشم ميرغني عنوانها "حليل الناس".

. شكرا​


----------



## Schem

لا علم لي باللهجة السودانية لكن هذه الكلمة موجودة في بعض لهجات الجزيرة منها لهجة نجد ولهجة بعض البدو. في حاضرة نجد، الكلمة تعني "لطيف" أو "ظريف" بينما في لهجات بعض البدو كلهجة مطير وعتيبة فتعني "مغفل" أو "أحمق".


----------



## thedruid0027

شكرًا يا أخي.


----------



## algerianDZ

thedruid0027 said:


> هل يعرف أحدكم معنى كلمة "حليل" في اللهجة السودانية؟ وجدت هذه كلمة في اغنية للمغني السوداني هاشم ميرغني عنوانها "حليل الناس".
> 
> . شكرا​



 في اللهجة الجزائرية كلمة حليل تعني مسكين و نستعملا هكذا: يا حليل و معناها  بالمصري:صعبان علي.. وكلمة حليل موجودة في اللهجة الشحرية العمانية و المهرية اليمنية و في لهجة قبيلة عنزة في السعودية يقولون يا حليله ..
يمكن عنوان الأغنية يعني مساكين الناس أو صعبانين علي الناس 


و الله أعلم


----------



## WadiH

algerianDZ said:


> و في لهجة قبيلة عنزة في السعودية يقولون يا حليله ..



تعبير شائع جداً في كل لهجات السعودية تقريباً وليس خاصاً بعنزة.


----------

